# Wie kann ich Zugriff auf eine MS Access DB (mit JDBC) über Netzwerk erreichen?



## navajo (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
dummerweise hat ein "Projektleiter" bei einem "echten" Projekt, MS-Access (im Grunde eine Krankheit  ) für ein "echtes" DBMS gehalten. Jetzt müssen einige verzweifelte Teammitglieder einen Weg finden wie man von aussen (Internet) auf die DB rankommt.
Was wir am liebsten hätten wären Bean-Entities die mit Hilfe der JPA die DB abbilden und eine Menge von WebServices die uns einfache CRUD-Operationen auf der DB erlauben. Nur dummerweise gestaltet sich jetzt alles sehr schwierig mit MS Access. 
Kann jemand ein Vorschlag machen wie wir die Sache einfach über die Bühne bringen könnten?

JMatrix hat sich leider nicht als "richtige" Lösung herausgestellt...wenn jemand etwas ähnliches kennt...bitte nur her damit! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

navajo


----------



## tfa (28. Okt 2009)

Auch wenn's die Frage nicht beantwortet: Die beste Lösung wäre sicherlich, Access in die Tonne zu treten und es mal mit einer richtigen Datenbank zu versuchen. Das kannst du deinem "Projektleiter" ja mal vorschlagen.


----------



## maki (28. Okt 2009)

Ja, lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende...


----------



## navajo (29. Okt 2009)

Lol, 
da habt Ihr sicherlich Recht mit, aber in diesem "Projektleiter" vereinen sich so einige "nicht wünschenswerte" Eigenschaften. Eine ist leider "die herzzerreissende Liebe zu proprietärer Software". 
Gepaart mit einem Defizit an Lernfähigkeit und einem "überblasenen" Ego ergibt das eine sehr unangenehme Mischung


----------



## tfa (29. Okt 2009)

Is ja traurig. Dann musst du dir entweder ein neues Projekt suchen, oder warten, bis das Problem eskaliert (wird es früher oder später). Vielleicht ist der Boss des Projektleiters ja vernünftig.


----------



## bronks (1. Nov 2009)

navajo hat gesagt.:


> ... MS-Access ... Was wir am liebsten hätten wären Bean-Entities die mit Hilfe der JPA die DB abbilden und eine Menge von WebServices die uns einfache CRUD-Operationen auf der DB erlauben. Nur dummerweise gestaltet sich jetzt alles sehr schwierig mit MS Access. Kann jemand ein Vorschlag machen wie wir die Sache einfach über die Bühne bringen könnten? ...


Ein Job ist kein Wunschkonzert. Werft den Javakrempel in dem Fall weg und macht es, wie es sich gehört mit ADO.NET. So verbissen und unflexibel kann man doch nicht sein ... ...


----------



## Unregistriert (1. Nov 2009)

Na na,

lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Alles ist möglich, die Frage ist nur, ob das gut ist? Oder kommen da noch mehr Probleme auf mich zu. Du musst auf alle Fälle sicherstellen, dass die Software nur mit einer spezifischen MS Office Version läft!

Über ODBC kannst du auf jedem Fall die Access-DB ansprechen. Für Hibernate gibt es einen Dialekt, der nicht kostenfrei ist.
Link: HXTT's hibernate support package

Ansonsten bemühe mal Google, den Link habe ich in 1 min gefunden.

Gruß
  Thomas


----------



## tfa (1. Nov 2009)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> Ein Job ist kein Wunschkonzert.


Natürlich ist es das nicht. Aber wenn es soweit kommt, dass man nicht mal mehr vor dem eigenen Projektleiter Respekt hat, sollte man sich doch überlegen, diese Situation zu ändern. Auf welche Art auch immer. Und einen Blödsinn mit einem anderen Blödsinn auszutreiben versuchen, ist  keine Lösung.


----------

